# Need to locate and manage "Windows Picture and Fax Viewer"



## dogtalk (Jan 21, 2003)

This tool appears from time to time on my XPpro system but I can never find it when I want to use it. I look in All Programs or do a search.
Where is it
Can I make a shortcut for it
Can I set it to show filmstrip
Can I train it to repeat the same action on a series of photos
Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi, dogtalk. Picture and Fax viewer is a very basic image viewer.
You can create a shortcut to it. In the Create Shortcut wizard, type *rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen* (don't forget to include the space after "rundll32.exe"; Click Next. Enter a name for the shortcut, such as Picture Viewer, and click Finish.
If you run this shortcut, it will open with NO picture. But, minimise it to the Taskbar. Now, if you drag a jpg file and pause on top of the button on the taskbar for an instant, Picture Viewer will open and all the files in the same folder as your picture will be available. Or as a slideshow.

Also, right click any jpg file. If you choose 'Open With', you will see Picture and Fax Viewer there.

moper


----------



## dogtalk (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for your quick and comprehensible response telling how to find Windows Picture and Fax Viewer, Moper. I just need to know where to find Create Shortcut. I used the Windows search feature to locate it but no luck, couldn't find it on Desktop. Thanks. Emily


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Anywhere on the vacant area of the desktop, right click - new - shortcut


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This freeware makes a very good replacement for MS Image n Fax Viewer.
It'll do some of the things you want to do.

http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3003-2192_4-10387524.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Yes, NOYB, I use irfanview as my default viewer. Opens just as quickly as Picture and Fax Viewer, but has many more options.


moper


----------

